# Deputy Sheriff Kenneth Maltby



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*
*Kenneth Hubert Maltby*
Eastland County Sheriff's Office, Texas

End of Watch: Wednesday, September 7, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 73

*Tour:* 2 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Deputy Sheriff Kenneth Maltby was killed in a vehicle crash on FM 570, near County Road 442, south of Eastland.

A vehicle traveling in the opposite direction swerved into the opposite travel lane to avoid another vehicle but instead struck Deputy Maltby's patrol car head-on. Deputy Maltby suffered fatal injuries and died at the scene.

Deputy Maltby had served with the Eastland County Sheriff's Office for two years after having retired from the Dallas Police Department.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Sheriff Wayne Bradford
Eastland County Sheriff's Office
201 W. White Street
Eastland, TX 76448

Phone: (254) 629-1774


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

RIP Brother.
I was wondering why he was still working at age 73, then I saw he retired from Dallas P.D. I guess their pensions plan was lacking or he just couldn't get the job out of his system.

Rest In Peace.


----------

